# First Freshening?



## KDailey (Dec 28, 2011)

What does first freshening mean? I'm usually pretty good at figuring out terms but this has really got me stumped.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

No goat expert, but I think it means that it is the doe's first time to kid, ie produce milk.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> No goat expert, but I think it means that it is the doe's first time to kid, ie produce milk.


That is correct.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True !!


----------



## KDailey (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I thought it might be something like that but wasn't sure  
Thank you


----------

